# Hey, anyone hunt birds (besides turky) with a bow?



## Grant

Hey anybody out there that hunts crow or any bird with a compound bow.!? if so could u help me out with my ordeal. well the thing is, is that i want to kill a crow or some kind of large bird (besides a turky) with a bow. if anyone has done so i would apreciat it if u shared ur experiance and pointers with me.


----------



## HonkShooter

Well i know a guy that shot his bow through his house and killed a squirrel on the bid feeder.  One crazy guy.


----------



## the_rookie

well if theres ever a war id take that guy and arm him to the tee sounds like hes got a hell of a shot


----------



## the_rookie

i ment if the terrorists ever came here with there ak47s and such


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the_rookie said:


> well if theres ever a war id take that guy and arm him to the tee sounds like hes got a hell of a shot


I dont know rookie I think I would want you on my side a little bit more, with your amazing accuracy, even more accurate than a ransom (no human) rest. You must be bionic or something.


----------



## the_rookie

why thank you MT im honored that u would like to have me as a war body some day


----------



## Militant_Tiger

:lol: :withstupid:


----------



## the_rookie

wait i forgot someone is a stupid liberal who dislikes war and guns


----------



## the_duckinator

I shoot squirrels and rabbits and the occasional dove in my backyard with my bow, keeps me tuned up. I've heard of guys sneeking up on ducks and shooting them with judo tips but I haven't tried it yet.


----------

